# The Civil Air Patrol



## FastTrax (Apr 20, 2021)

www.gocivilairpatrol.com

www.cap.news

www.spaatz.org

www.facebook.com/caphq/

www.twitter.com/CivilAirPatrol/status/1353821740363878401

www.instagram.com/civilairpatrol/?hl=en

www.pinterest.com/forsythesathome/civil-air-patrol/

www.tumblr.com/tagged/civil+air+patrol?sort=top

www.af.mil/News/Tag/884/civil-air-patrol/

www.generalaviationnews.com/2017/12/03/10-things-you-dont-know-about-the-civil-air-patrol/

www.ncdps.gov/emergency-management/em-community/em-resources/civil-air-patrol

www.indeed.com/cmp/Civil-Air-Patrol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Air_Patrol


























https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCkwx7Ld3SCzDwfsEZN1_xg


----------



## oldman (May 1, 2021)

Does the CAP still clean up after an air crash?


----------



## FastTrax (May 1, 2021)

In all my years serving in NY and FL I was a comms officer monitoring 121.5 MHz for ELT alerts 123.1 MHz for ELT training 148.125 MHz and 148.15 MHz admin channels respectively in Composite Squadrons and we were never activated to respond to actual confirmed crash sites. Probably because of liability issues and the ages of the cadets. That response more then likely were the responsibility of local PD, FD, EMS, CERT, State agencies, Coroner or Medical Examiner, FAA and NTSB, the owners of the aviation platform and other trained local agencies, local media and special interest groups. Maybe the Senior Squadrons had the equipment, special training and Interagency MOU authority. If anything we DF'd a lot of ELT's on 121.5 MHz which 100% of them were the result of rough landings.


----------



## Been There (May 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> In all my years serving in NY and FL I was a comms officer monitoring 121.5 MHz for ELT alerts 123.1 MHz for ELT training 148.125 MHz and 148.15 MHz admin channels respectively in Composite Squadrons and we were never activated to respond to actual confirmed crash sites. Probably because of liability issues and the ages of the cadets. That response more then likely were the responsibility of local PD, FD, EMS, CERT, State agencies, Coroner or Medical Examiner, FAA and NTSB, the owners of the aviation platform and other trained local agencies, local media and special interest groups. Maybe the Senior Squadrons had the equipment, special training and Interagency MOU authority. If anything we DF'd a lot of ELT's on 121.5 MHz which 100% of them were the result of rough landings.


I’m impressed with your resume. I never knew much about the CAP, but with all of the links you have provided, I’m sure that I will be enlightened after reading through them. Do you now or have you ever flown? If so, what planes?


----------



## bowmore (May 2, 2021)

I have been a member for over 40 years. I have flown on searches and counter drug missions. CAP has a fleet of Cessna 182's equipped with direction finding equipment.


----------



## Been There (May 2, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I have been a member for over 40 years. I have flown on searches and counter drug missions. CAP has a fleet of Cessna 182's equipped with direction finding equipment.


Did you ever fly military?


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

Been There said:


> I’m impressed with your resume. I never knew much about the CAP, but with all of the links you have provided, I’m sure that I will be enlightened after reading through them. Do you now or have you ever flown? If so, what planes?



 Me fly? The only thing I've ever flew was the coop, lol. The only things I ever aspired to do in CAP was to help the cadets in their aerospace endeavors and play with the radios.

BTW: Join because it's truly a rewarding experience.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I have been a member for over 40 years. I have flown on searches and counter drug missions. CAP has a fleet of Cessna 182's equipped with direction finding equipment.



I read about CAP escorting military drones by order of DOD.


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2021)

Does this in anyway tie in with Civil Defense? When I was young, WW2, there was a tower up the hill from our place and it was used to spot aircraft. It had a diagram of our planes and a diagram of enemy aircraft. Just curious.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Does this in anyway tie in with Civil Defense? When I was young, WW2, there was a tower up the hill from our place and it was used to spot aircraft. It had a diagram of our planes and a diagram of enemy aircraft. Just curios.



I believe many moons ago I recall CAP was assigned to what I would presume were shore patrols along the Coast looking for foreign watercraft. I'll get back to you after I root through the archives.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

Been There said:


> I’m impressed with your resume. I never knew much about the CAP, but with all of the links you have provided, I’m sure that I will be enlightened after reading through them. Do you now or have you ever flown? If so, what planes?



No resume. Just well read which means I have no life. lol.


----------



## Buckeye (May 2, 2021)

My father and his brother were members of a local CAP group in the early 1950s.  They co-owned a little Piper (don't know which model).  The CAP had a WW2 trainer plane, and my father was teaching another man how to fly when a mechanical failure caused the plane to crash.  Both of them (Dad and other gentleman) were killed.  

I still have my father's CAP uniform in a box somewhere.


----------



## bowmore (May 2, 2021)

During WW2, CAP was flying offshore looking for German submarines


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I read about CAP escorting military drones by order of DOD.





Pappy said:


> Does this in anyway tie in with Civil Defense? When I was young, WW2, there was a tower up the hill from our place and it was used to spot aircraft. It had a diagram of our planes and a diagram of enemy aircraft. Just curious.





bowmore said:


> During WW2, CAP was flying offshore looking for German submarines








www.gocivilairpatrol.com/about/history-of-civil-air-patrol

www.airforcemag.com/article/valor-a-cap-for-the-sub-threat/

www.historynet.com/civil-air-patrols-combat-pilots.htm

www.myplainview.com/news/article/CAP-bombed-wooden-sub-silhouette-on-isolated-beach-12168149.php





















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCkwx7Ld3SCzDwfsEZN1_xg


----------

